# Eat Marans?



## piglady (Sep 28, 2006)

Anyone ever eat a Maran. I ordered several different batches of eggs on ebay and now have 20 something growing black copper marans. I want to keep the hens but do not need all the roosters. They are growing fast and seems like I have read they are a dual purpose bird and good to eat. I'm looking for a meat bird to put in the freezer that I can hatch myself. We usually do the cornish cross but they are up to a buck and a half each now and lots of them die before they are old enough to kill so they ar not economical. What do you think?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Marans were originally a meat bird. By all means, eat the extra roosters.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

They are a gourmet meat bird. Enjoy.
We won't eat anything else now.

eta the hens will hatch and raise your chicks for you, it's all very natural and easy.


----------



## Stann (Jan 2, 2005)

These cuckoo marans cockerels were good eats


----------



## MARYDVM (Jun 7, 2004)

I eat my Marans roosters, they are quite good. However, I've noticed some of the breeders who are trying for that extra dark colored egg are producing smaller, "racier" birds. I bought a Black copper rooster from a breeder that turned out smaller than some of my hens. He won't produce much meat when his time comes. My homebred rooster is twice his size.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Marans meat is slightly sweeter than the normal chicken. Very good eating. Most of them are a good size, too. Decent sized long breast, and long thigh/leg.


----------



## piglady (Sep 28, 2006)

That's good news. I intend to cull the roosters and some of the hens that don't meet the meat type. I downloaded a booklet from ALBC on what to look for in breeding for meat or for eggs. I figure after a few generations of breeding for meat I can produce a nice table bird. Thanks for the information.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

MARYDVM said:


> I eat my Marans roosters, they are quite good. However, I've noticed some of the breeders who are trying for that extra dark colored egg are producing smaller, "racier" birds. I bought a Black copper rooster from a breeder that turned out smaller than some of my hens. He won't produce much meat when his time comes. My homebred rooster is twice his size.


In the US, the breeders seem to be going for a bird size that is larger than the Marans breed standard. Marans are a good sized bird, but they really aren't supposed to be humongous!
I guess we try to super-size everything in the US.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

yes yes yes. Marans are the best chicken I have ever eaten.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

We eat Marans and we have eaten the Black Copper Marans as well..
I prefer the Cuckoo Marans though.
The BC were a bit thinner and not as meaty and I won't cook one with the skin on again.
It was very greasy and the grease stuck to my fingers and I almost couldn't get it off.
Skinned first and it would be fine.


----------



## Navotifarm (Dec 16, 2009)

A couple of years ago I went to an all-day seminar and tour of his homestead "Boxwood" by Harvey Ussery. He has Cuckoo Marans for their "chocolate" eggs and good eating. He uses Silver Spangled Hamburgs to incubate the eggs. I haven't eaten any marans myself, but I really admire Harvey because he devotes a lot of care, research and thought (plus clever experimentation) to everything he does, so since he has Cuckoo Marans as his dual-purpose chicken of choice, I bet they are good eating!


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

What is the best age at which to butcher the marans cockerals? Would 20 weeks give a 6 lb dressed carcass?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Sanza said:


> What is the best age at which to butcher the marans cockerals? Would 20 weeks give a 6 lb dressed carcass?


6lbs carcass at 20 weeks? er...no. 4 to 4.5 probably. I think we had a couple of 6lbs from the year olds when we butchered....


----------



## onthespot (Oct 7, 2007)

I made tamales from one that would not quit floggin me. They tasted GOOD!!!


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks Ann. I'm having a senior moment and can't rememberhow fast last years chicks grew. I guess I'll just have to feed them up good...lol


----------

